# 30-30 pred and deer gun?



## Shake N Bake 009 (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont know if this has been posted but is a 30-30 good for predator and deer hunting im new to this site. and is there very much recoil thanks.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a marlin 30-30 great gun. I havent done any hunting with it yet but I know it will take a deer down within 200. Im sure its the same for predators...?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd recomend the .243 instead.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's range is limited and has potential to blow out big holes as exits. Look more into a .308 if you want a deer and coyote gun. If you just want something on coyotes, go .223 or 22-250.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> It's range is limited and has potential to blow out big holes as exits. Look more into a .308 if you want a deer and coyote gun. If you just want something on coyotes, go .223 or 22-250.


The .22-250 and .223 are great coyote guns, But are in fact more limited in range than the .243.

Read up a bit on ballistic co-efficiency. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm, learn somethin' new every day! I thought the 223 and 22-250 had better range. Of course I've never really looked that deep into it.


----------



## Shake N Bake 009 (Feb 26, 2007)

is therefore a 30-30 isnt better than a 243 cause i was going to buy a 30-30 but i know nothing about the kick range knockdown power thnx for replies though


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

the 30-30 and the 243 are very different animals as are deer and predator guns. the 30-30 is not a flat shooting or long range compared to the 243. but you are throwing a lot more lead too. (55gr to 170gr) A 30-30 is a very capable deer rifle - my family have used them for decades very successfully. And they can do some considerable exit holes. Things to consider are where you are going to hunt. Do you need more range or knock down power? There are so many more details to a gun and shell as towards its kick, range, and knockdown power. A bolt will have more kick than a Semi-auto and the action tends to be more accurate. The length of the barrel will also affect these things.( carbine or rifle) There are so many variances, it comes down to what you are comfortable with and like the feel of. The math is the easy part - ballistics.

Personally, nobody feels the kick during the hunt; its only at the range. And there are solutions to getting use to the mild kick of a 30-30 or 243. Fire a couple rounds thru a 12g 3.5", a 338, or better yet. Fire a few rounds thru an old Mosin Nagant 7.62x54r with a metal butt plate - you'll not be flinching worrying about any kick at the range.

I would suggest talk to your friends or go to a range and test some guns. And when you do decide on one, go back to the range and get proficient with it. I know this asks more questions than answers, but nothing better than test driving before buying.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Hmmm, learn somethin' new every day! I thought the 223 and 22-250 had better range. Of course I've never really looked that deep into it.


Heavier bullet plus good ballistic co-efficiency equals longer effective range. It does'nt by any means always come down to the gun with the highest mussel velocity.

It does'nt come down to the heaviest bullet either. The bullet must still have good co-efficiency to maintain knock down power at long ranges. Sure the .22-250 is flater shooting than the .243, but only out to maybe 400yds (I dont have my ballistics tables in front of me). After that, the 250 falls off the map while the .243 marches on and retains it's energy.

I believe it was Carlos Hathcock who snuck into enemy territory and took out a Viet Kong at 800yds with his 30-06. Can someone verify this? I hate giving inaccurate info.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

OK, I found it.

"One round from Carlos' modified Winchester Model 70 ended the Frenchman's career. On another occasion Sergeant Hathcock accepted an assignment for which he was plainly told that his odds for survival were slim. A North Vietnamese general was the target, and the man died when a bullet fired by Carlos struck him from a range of 800 yards."


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Shake N Bake 009 said:


> and is there very much recoil thanks.


Sorry for drifting off topic ShakeNBake. If you're looking for less recoil, then deffinately get the .243


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

yes but a 150 gr 30-30 with a better coefficency will drop 60 inches at 400 yrds whil e a 243 55gr will only drop 13 inches at 400 yards. I can't imagine drop of 30-06 at 800 yards, but probably a 100 inches.

If you look at the ballistics, Bloodyblinddoors is correct about a 243 over the 30-30. and the recoil as well.

Bloodybinddoors , do you own a 243 for deer? just wondering because one of your pictures refers to a 22-250 with a coyote?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

SHA said:


> Bloodybinddoors , do you own a 243 for deer?


No.



SHA said:


> just wondering because one of your pictures refers to a 22-250 with a coyote?


Huh?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Shake N Bake, you asked if there's very much recoil from a 30-30 so I'm assuming you've never shot one. Recoil is relative to each shooter but from experience I would say 'no'.

When I first started white-tail hunting I used a 30-30 and while I missed my share of deer, I harvested many more. My misses were mainly my fault, not the gun's fault.

As for predators, I shot coyotes with the 30-30 during deer season. Using both 150 and 170 grains, they left BIG holes. The 30-30 drops yotes DRT but if you're interested in keeping fur it's not the caliber to use.

The 30-30 is a good short range rifle but if you're one of those guys who expect to be faced with 250 or 300 or more yard shots, it's not gun for you.

The decision you make may be made on whether you already have a 30-30, how much of your time will be spent deer hunting as opposed to coyote hunting, is a dedicated coyote gun within you budget, are you intent on saving the furs, what range do you expect most of your shots to be, etc.

In short, the 30-30, from my experience is a good deer gun within range, but it's not the ideal coyote gun.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Bloodyblindoors


> SHA wrote:
> just wondering because one of your pictures refers to a 22-250 with a coyote?
> 
> Huh?


Just meant that I saw one of your pictures in the "Biggest coyote of 2007 running" post and its caption stated that you used a 22-250. Am assuming that this is your coyote setup. You were suggesting the .243 and was wondering if this was your deer setup. It was just a punctuation error, should of been a "." instead of the "?"


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Gotchya.


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope you have considered backstops because .30 calibers richochet badly on flat ground. I could have shot lots of coyotes with a 30/30 by calling them in. I've had to pass up shots in Illinois with 87 gr .243's and 130 gr 30/06's for this reason.

A .243 with 58 gr bullets would be great if you reload. Bigger bullets for deer or antelope.


----------

